# threatened miscarriage



## Crazzyt2002

Currently Im 8 wks pregnant as today and friday i was diagnosed with a threatened miscarriage due and has to spotting that began friday and has been goin on for four days now... mainly brown sometimes red. ive had light cramping occasionally bt nothing major.... At the ER friday the baby was there heartbeat 90 ...saturday another u/s baby still there in the right position rt size heartbeat still classified as low cervix closed doc said 50/50... Today I wanted to ease my nerves so I went to see my Ob/gyn whom I have never seen before as i was reffered to her due to relocation... she asked me questions about my history and my E R visits refused to due an u/s said that based on the info I provided her I will miscarryin in next ten days.... she provided me with NO HOPE and even went on to ask what type of BC I would like to start on as this pregnancy was unplanned.... she did however do a pelvic exam saw lots of old blood and cervix still closed told me to continue taking prenatals for iron bt then basically told me to look for forward to a miscarriage... I am devastated any words of advice or encouragement PLEASEEE


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. So sorry you are dealing with such a nightmare. I have to say though, I don't believe the docs are totally right in their prognosis.

I remember reading a while ago that if a heartbeat is seen after a threatened miscarriage, there is a 90% chance the pregnancy will continue. Also if the cervix is closed, this is also a very good sign this is a threatened miscarriage and nothing more. 

The reason I know this is because in my first pregnancy I had a bleed at 6wks. All my symptoms vanished overnight, and I was convinced that was it. On visiting the GP she confirmed my cervix was still closed, and referred me for a scan. By the scan date the bleeding had slowed to a brown discharge, and a heartbeat was clearly seen. That baby is now a healthy, strapping 8 yr old ;) It was officially recorded as a threatened miscarriage. The bleeding was a thick, bright red blood which lasted a day or two, and then became brown for another week or so.

I'll try to look up the article for you. I am not saying you are absolutely not miscarrying hun, but there is every chance you are not. I would advise against repeat internals tho because that always has a chance of introducing infection into your cervix and uterus. Just sit tight hun - a heartbeat has been seen, which is the most hopeful sign of all - the baby is currently healthy, and less likely to miscarry.

Stick your feet up, dring lots of water and try to rest.

Keep me posted, and good luck x


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh hun, fingers so crossed for you. I had a threatened miscarriage at 8 weeks and my little girl is currently sitting asleep on my lap. :) Its not always the end chic - look after yourself and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Crazzyt2002

yes im, just goin to try to relax and continue to think positive this two weeks is goin to be longest wait ever!!!!!


----------



## mommy2be20120

hun i was told im having a threatened miscarriage a week and ahalf ago and i was giving hope im now almost 14 weeks along i would seek a second opinion.. for yours and the babys safety... the doctor told me se saw old blood the cervic was closed and the baby had a heart beat so not to worry that not all threatened miscarriages end in a miscarriage... just take it easy and relax im on bed rest.. i will pray for you and your little one!


----------

